#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Como executar comandos em outras máquinas pela rede?

## maniero

E ai pessoal, tudo blz?

Eu precisava de uma ajuda aqui com um shell script que eu estava pensando em fazer. Nele, eu precisava executar comandos de shell em uma outra máquina presente na rede, e trazer o resultado para a máquina que está rodando o shell. Pensei em montar um script na cron da máquina que teria os comandos executados, e direcionar a saída para um arquivo de texto, e depois fazer a transferencia desse arquivo para a máquina que iria processar as informações resultantes desses comandos, porém achei que teria uma perda de tempo grande, e pensei se de repente teria um comando que permitisse a execução de comandos de shell em outras máquinas, tipo o rsync, porém em vez de sincronizar arquivos na rede executasse comandos pela rede, e conseguisse pegar a saída deles. Existe isso? se existe, ele é nativo do SO, ou vou ter que instalá-lo? Se não existir, vocês tem uma idéia melhor de fazer o que eu estou propondo diferente da forma que eu citei acima?
Qualquer ajuda será muito bem vinda.....

Obrigado...

----------


## MarcioRM

Utilizando o SSH é possível executar comandos remotamente, mais ou menos como abaixo:

ssh [email protected] 'cat - >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys'

Pra isso você pode definir acesso SSH sem solicitar senha, conforme o artigo abaixo:
Artigos br-linux.org: Rsync sem senha

Espero que o ajude.

Abraço

----------


## evandrofisico

3 letras:


```
ssh
```

 
Com ele vc pode não só acessar o servidores, como também esecutar um shell remoto.

exemplo:


```
ssh [email protected] "ls -lahs /proc/"
```

 
traz como stdout o resultado do comando "ls -lahs /proc/" executado em maquina.

Vc também pode usar redirecionamento e pipes com o ssh, por exemplo:


```
echo teste|ssh [email protected] "cat - >~/arquivo"
```

 
escreverá a palavra teste no arquivo ~/arquivo da máquina "maquina".

----------


## maniero

Valeu pessoal...as dicas funcionaram direitinho.....
Muito Obrigado!

----------

